# Looking for Olympic hopeful Coach in 2016



## loadtoad (Oct 22, 2003)

Fellow archers:

I am interested, wait...extremely interested in making a run at the olympics in 2016. I need to start from scratch with this style, have been shooting archery for 17 yrs (all compound) while toying around with an old recurve for fun. I have shot tournements indoor, outdoor, 3D, Vegas, etc.
But, I have only shot one 90 meter round with a compound.
I am serious, and am ready to start training now for serious competition.
I have been to the USA Archery site, and am ready to get into their shooters program.

background;
USAF member for 14 yrs
6 yrs to retire
Stationed in Idaho(for now)
Deployed to Afghanistan currently
will be deployed more in the future.

my question is; Is 8 yrs enough time to make a no kidding serious attempt at making the team in 2016? Oh, and I am 32 yrs old, and in some of the best shape of my life.

Opinions welcome, but straight talk is what I need!

thanks folks!

The Toad


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i suggest you ask this question in the fita forum which has more archers of the olympic style...and i personally think that if you have the commitment and time needed to fulfill this commitment you should have a better than fair chance of achieving your goal....look up the story of john magera who qualified for the US olympic archery team in 2004 to get some ideas and inspiration....i wish you the best of luck and more power in your quest.....


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

loadtoad said:


> Fellow archers:
> 
> I am interested, wait...extremely interested in making a run at the olympics in 2016. I need to start from scratch with this style, have been shooting archery for 17 yrs (all compound) while toying around with an old recurve for fun. I have shot tournements indoor, outdoor, 3D, Vegas, etc.
> But, I have only shot one 90 meter round with a compound.
> ...


To answer your question with a question: How good are you with a compound after 17 years of shooting one?


----------



## loadtoad (Oct 22, 2003)

I would say I am fairly decent.
My best scores indoor NFAA, 300 54 xs
Vegas WAF 297 w/ something like 14xs on that day
Not sure exactly would have to look it up on the web site for you.
These are the scores I shoot routinely in practice and in local tournements, handling the pressure so well is what really has me interested. These scores have all been shot with very little to no help from outside sources, just shooting at the local club when I have time away from work, and when hunting season is not in. i only got serious about indoor tourneys about 6 yrs ago, or what i thought was serious. now I know the difference between serious archers and archers who get serious about shooting their best! 
by no means am I ready to take on the PRO's today, but I know if I can give the same attention to archery that the top shooters in the world give, I can compete with the best. Let me look at the WAF and NFAA sites ans i will get you some of the scores and years they were shot.

The Toad!


----------



## loadtoad (Oct 22, 2003)

*My scores*

Ok,

Here are my scores, about what the average good shooter shoots in m opinion. There are a ton of shooters who shoot these scores and lots who kick the you know what out of them.

2003 WAF Vegas BH Freestyle flts 295w14xs/292 w 14xs/294w14xs=881 w 42 xs This was my second WAF, the first time I shot was ugly, but very much fun!
2004 AK State indoor CUX; 299 w36xs/300w 51xs=599 87xs
2005 Ak State Indoor CUX; 300 w47xs/298 w50xs=598 w 97xs
My score on the website reflects the wrong X count for the 2cnd day, but i have my target with the X count, it is 50 for day 2. (disclaimer)
2005 NFAA NW Sectionals CUX; 598w84xs
2005 WAF Vegas CUX; 292w18xs/296w17xs/297w14xs=885w49xs

I know these scores aren't that impressive, and a lot of guys shoot better than that. I have not been coached, except some good points thrown to me by a good friend Mike Smart up in AK, and the general competion with all my AK arhery brothers/sisters.

Let me have it!

The Toad


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

I will say those are decent scores.

I think if you get the right coaching, make the commitment to sacrifice family and personal time to dedicate to training, you could be on the ballpark.

It’s all about dedication and commitment. You can get whatever you want; it all depends in how bad you want it. Realize that all this will only get you in contention; you also need a little luck!

Go for it! Good luck in your quest!


----------



## promod1385 (Oct 3, 2007)

I believe most of the hardcore Olympic style shooters hang in the pheonix area. I know there are some great coaches down there.


----------



## ALASKA MIKE (Jul 13, 2002)

Hey Toad,

How is the heat over there??

I think you could be ready for the 2012 London games if you gave it a serious shot. 

You did not post your compound finger scores which are pretty good. 

I would think you should be able to shoot 1300 fita's within one year of starting up if you picked up a great coach. that wont get you on the olympic team but it is a great start and you will be able to figure out what and where you want to do with your archery career once you get to that point.

it takes some dedication to get to 1300 fita with a recurve, but to get to 1325 to 1350 fita, you probably have to quadruple the dedication time involved. the 1325 to 1350 archers will make up the USA Team in London. The archers that medal are usually above 1350, a catagory USA doesnt have yet. The archey in the school programs(NASP) is suppose to get a small Oympic hopefuls percentage of archers which should drive up the current averages if indeed more people take up Olmpic archery....

Not trying to scare you off Toad, just letting you know how much time/dedication it will take to make the team and then to have a chance for a medal.

I think you could make 1300 easily, but it becomes a full time job after that or at least after 1325. You have the talent, but do you have the time??? 

I say go for it and see what happens....

Good Luck,

Mike


----------



## loadtoad (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey Mike,

yeah it is still fairly warm over here, but it is starting to get chilly at night, deffinetly looking forward to the winter. I still have not climatized from AK yet, anything over 75 seems like a scoarcher still.

I appreciate the encouragement, I didn't post my fingers scores, because I still consiered myself a bowhunter who tried some indoor tournys a that point. However, I have always been partial to shooting with fingers over release, but I think I have just made up my mind as to the style I prefer.

Always, had the drive to shoot the best I could, but untill now I had not realized what was my true dream for archery. Since the first day I picked up a bow, I have not sat it down, nor have I thought of doing anything in my life that did not reveolve around archery or bowhunting.

The time thing is going to be what hurts, but hopefully my retirement will co-incide with my chances. i should have 1 solid year after retirement to push hard to qualify and hone my scores, and make the team, with one more to train.

I appreciate the word Mike, we will see how this goes when I get back after the holidays. I still have to get a rig set up and get looking for a coach in the ID area that I can meet with weekly.

Thanks for all the help Mike, and say hello to all my Archery pals, esp. Sam & Marsha!

The Toad


----------



## fireman1991 (Sep 30, 2008)

hey man,im happy to see someone set a goal like that, and i hope you never lose that drive and ambition to do what you love, take criticism, but dont take crap from people that dont believe in you, its what your out for and your not shooting for the person standing right next to you

it sounds like your a good shooter, and i know you will succeed, as long as YOU know you will succeed

best of luck, and make sure you keep us updated on your progress, we here at AT will not let you down...:wink:


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

Great goal but with 6 years left in the military you dont have the time to do it in my opinion. In general it takes a good recurve shooter 2 years just to learn how to shoot a clicker.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

ALASKA MIKE said:


> Hey Toad,
> 
> How is the heat over there??
> 
> ...


I don't believe that 1300 and easy should be in the same sentence for an Olympic Style shooter. Even the elite need to train full time to maintain 1300 performance. 
Now mid to high 1200 performances are exceptional, not elite, but exceptional and attainable while juggling a job and family.
Check out Rick McKinney's recent comments on the FITA board. It is certainly possible for an archer to achieve greatness, but the single focus, burning desire, effective coaching and just plain stubbornness in the face of adversity, only allow a very select few to slip through the narrow opening and achieve their dream.


----------



## loadtoad (Oct 22, 2003)

*Great motivation midway*



midwayarcherywi said:


> I don't believe that 1300 and easy should be in the same sentence for an Olympic Style shooter. Even the elite need to train full time to maintain 1300 performance.
> Now mid to high 1200 performances are exceptional, not elite, but exceptional and attainable while juggling a job and family.
> Check out Rick McKinney's recent comments on the FITA board. It is certainly possible for an archer to achieve greatness, but the single focus, burning desire, effective coaching and just plain stubbornness in the face of adversity, only allow a very select few to slip through the narrow opening and achieve their dream.


Midway,

Great motivation tool. Mike and I know each other from Alaska and we used to shoot in tournemants with/against/ each other for about 4 yrs or so. Mike has given me some pointers (coaching) if you will, and improved my scores edging me up the the x count closer to 60 on the NFAA face and got me closer to 300s on the Vegas 3 spot.
He knows how I shoot, and the dedication that I and a lot of our AK brothers have to this sport, he was merely telling me to shoot for it and not to back down cause the tools are there, its how I choose to use them.

I value your opinion as an archer, however, please don't assume you know what I am capable of with out knowing me. The thread is (looking for 2016 olympic coach), I would hope if you had any insight on how to find a good coach in the Idaho area you would post the information, if not, just read the post and move on. AT is "Archers helping Archers" correct?

Nothing personal, I just like the threads to stay on subject and not get hijacked.

The Toad


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

loadtoad said:


> Midway,
> 
> Great motivation tool. Mike and I know each other from Alaska and we used to shoot in tournemants with/against/ each other for about 4 yrs or so. Mike has given me some pointers (coaching) if you will, and improved my scores edging me up the the x count closer to 60 on the NFAA face and got me closer to 300s on the Vegas 3 spot.
> He knows how I shoot, and the dedication that I and a lot of our AK brothers have to this sport, he was merely telling me to shoot for it and not to back down cause the tools are there, its how I choose to use them.
> ...


Toad,
Your question was if 2016 was within your grasp. I make no assumption about your dedication and talent. You were looking for straight talk and I was trying to be honest with you. 
You should absolutely go for your dream.
1300 is a huge benchmark score with a recurve. You can count the Americans able to do it on one hand.
As for how hard the journey will be; of course we all know it will be extremely difficult. Good luck and I hope that you achieve your dream and have fun along the way.


----------



## loadtoad (Oct 22, 2003)

Midway,

You are absolutely right, I did pose the question, what are my chances.
Did not mean to get harsh...my bad.

I thank you for your opinion...so a hand full of archers shoot 1300, is that consistent in and out of practice or is that just in tourneys?

It would be interesting to see how many folks shoot their practice scores consistently in/out of competition? 
I see a lot of folks who shoot perfect at the indoor range just farting around on league nights, but when it comes to big tourneys crush under the pressure they put themselves in???

Thanks for the opinion, next time I will try taking it with a grain of salt.

The Toad!


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

loadtoad said:


> Midway,
> 
> You are absolutely right, I did pose the question, what are my chances.
> Did not mean to get harsh...my bad.
> ...


Vic, Butch and Brady can shoot 1300 under tournament conditions. Sometimes Jason, Guy, or a couple of others. That's it for Americans. It is a very hard thing to accomplish.


----------



## GatorArms (Nov 9, 2008)

*God bless you for serving and protecting us.*

Living here in S.D. Ca. I have met with three Olympic archers and two that have tried out.
That being said, the selection process is more than just scores (sounds crazy to me).
Your first effort should be to educate yourself about the selection process and the politics involved. This will point you in the right direction for a coach.

I believe you should live your dream, train, compete and win at other events.

Good Luck.


----------



## loadtoad (Oct 22, 2003)

Gatorarms,

Thank you for the kind words.

I have thought there may be some politicking involved with selection.
However, if reprensentation of an Olympian goes further than his/her ability to perform and respectfully represent the US during the games...then I guess it is our duty as American Archers to see to it, that sort of thing stops!

Politics belong in government only, and even then I am not so sure. 

The Toad!


----------

